# Giving away Vit-All feeder prey supplement



## Moozillion (Mar 5, 2019)

I recently purchased some supplement for my tortoise, and the seller tossed in some packs of Sticky Farms Vet-All feeder prey supplement as a bonus. But I don't use feeder prey, so I don't need it. 
Anyone who wants two still-sealed commercial 4 oz packs of Vet-All feeder prey supplement, just message me and I'll send it to you. 
I'll pay postage. But can only do this for people in the continental US due to postage overseas. 

Thanks!
Moozillion


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 5, 2019)

What is it?


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 5, 2019)

By the way, Happy Madigras


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 5, 2019)

Cheryl Hills said:


> What is it?



It’s a commercial vitamin and amino acid supplement that you sprinkle on the food you’re giving to feeder insects and mice. So that when you feed them to your predatory reptiles (like snakes and larger lizards etc) they’ll be getting really healthy food.

I’ll post a photo of the package and the ingredients list.


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 5, 2019)

Here are photos of the package and the ingredients list:


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 5, 2019)

Cheryl Hills said:


> By the way, Happy Madigras


Thank you!
and Happy Mardi Gras to you, too!!!


----------



## Ketta (May 19, 2019)

Did you gave this away?


----------

